# Drop lap - remove or cover?



## thomb (May 8, 2007)

Greetings,
Removed the old vinyl siding over top of old cedar panel siding to reveal that original part of my house has drop lap siding nailed directly to the studs - no sheathing. The addition parts have sheathing. I am installing new drop lap wood siding.
I don't like the idea of installing the new siding on top of the old since it is not "flat" - each board has a scallop in it. But if that is "ok" then I'm ok with it.
Do I need to remove the existing drop lap (most of it is in decent shape) and put up sheathing that matchs that on the additions, or can I cover it all with 5/8" sheathing and then reside.
Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2007)

Hello Thomb:
Like you said, if you try to reside over the old, you get wrinkles. Whether to remove and replace or cover over is one of those 6 of 1 or half dozen of the other situations. The only reason I can think of to remove the old siding is to put insulation or new electrical/plumbing in the wall; if that is not needed then it would be best to just cover over with anything that keeps the old siding from showing through. 
Glenn


----------



## Deacon (Jul 12, 2007)

If recovering, just make sure to premark the high spots so to nail on those spots as much as possible.  If it is not a mark highspot, just nail lightly to blend.  String 3 lines (top, middle and bottom) to easily observe any waves in the wall - Nail accordingly.  Piece of cake.  I say cover over it.


----------

